# Serial console login without password



## Nicola Mingotti (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,

I have this problem, experimenting with BeagleBone Black i need to 
be connected with the serial console and reboot often.

On the long run retyping the password is annoying. 

Is there a way to instruct the system i don't want to be asked 
username and password when i am logging in by serial ? 

I would like the system to suppose "user" = "root" and do not ask the password.

bye
n.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2018)

Simplest solution, put an empty password on root. I don't really recommend this but it's slightly better than having it login as root automatically.

If you really want it to auto-login, change the /etc/ttys:

```
ttyv0   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   onifexists secure
```
Replace the `Pc` with `al.Pc` (see /etc/gettytab, gettytab(5) and ttys(5)).


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Aug 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Simplest solution, put an empty password on root. I don't really recommend this but it's slightly better than having it login as root automatically.



ooh, this is really ugly

I have considered another ugly thing, that is Expect ... but I tried in the past,
it interferes quite a bit with interactive programs.

anyhow, i will take the option into consideration.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes, it's ugly. But at least it'll work without having to modify important configuration files.


----------

